# Standard Poodle Breeder - Texas



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Margaret. :wave:

Have you checked the poodle club of america website??? If not, here's the link: http://poodleclubofamerica.org/ It is full of useful information about the breed. Also here's the link to local club that list poodle referral. 

Lone Star Poodle Club Home Page

Bluebonnet Poodle Club

Poodle Club of San Antonio

Best of luck with your search.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

*Blue Female*

Yesterday I talked with Kadie Bonds - she is handling Antoinette for her majors.

Kadie has a 6 month old - small (under 35 pounds) female available. She is out of Betty Brown's "Simon". She is available as a pet - AKC Registration Limited - she is out of thoroughly tested lines and Ch parents.

If you want Kadie's information, email me.

Now, if you want to come to New Orleans :attention: !!!


Tabatha


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Bar None is in TX


----------

